# Club Treasurer required



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We are getting pretty desperate for a new Club Treasurer. If anyone feels they would like to help the club out, we would be hugely grateful 

Ideally, the person needs to be from a finance or accounting background. The role doesn't involve complex accounting, but we do have a duty of care to the members to ensure that we don't lose the money :wink:

If you feel that you have a few hours per week to keep the club finances up to date by using the on-line banking, Paypal and the club shop and also contribute in discussions regarding the running of the club, then email me on [email protected] and include a phone number where I can ring you. 

We have Lou currently keeping the finances afloat as well as doing the Membership Secretary role and sometimes one or other roles suffer as a consequence.

We have committee meetings every 6-8 weeks usually on a Saturday. Not everyone attends every meeting, but there is usually a lot to discuss and the more that attend, the better the discussion and end result. Partners are always welcome to attend and contribute


----------

